# Please help us find a solid black German Shepherd puppy (NY)



## SON (Jul 6, 2015)

Please help us find a reputable German Shepherd breeder with solid black puppies. We're looking for short or long coat, male or female (I'd like a male and my wife wants a female). We live in Binghamton, NY and are willing to travel up to 4 or 5 hours max. Our price range is $1500 to $1800. It's been difficult locating a reputable breeder. I've learned the evil ways of the puppy mills so I need someone's help finding a pup. I appreciate any and all help. Thanks. 

David

Duplicate - go to http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ind-solid-black-german-shepherd-puppy-ny.html 

Thanks!
Jean
Admin


----------

